# I'm joining "da family" :)



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

After a long time on Shimano and SRAM gear, I'm ditching my current Rival / Gossamer mix and going full Campy for the first time. 

Just finished ordering a full Chorus Grupo and the Campy freehub body for my Zondas. Looks like the bike will lose 1/2-3/4 lb and go to "11".  

I can hardly wait 

MRM


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard, it's never too late. My guess is once you are up and running you'll be wondering why you didn't make the move sooner.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

F'ing Fredo, whenever I see him in the film I'd like to slap him around myself. LOL


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Funny thing is, I had a Godfather dream last night... LOL I'd rather dream of Campy.

On a side note, I decided to go Campy simply because no one that I knew at the time was using it and none of my local shops carry it. So, I picked up a Chorus-10 group just to try it out. I later picked up a set of Athena Ergos simply b/c it was a good deal and I wanted to try a shimergo setup on my touring bike. Now... I cringe when I ride a bike with Rival or 105. I haven't tried Red or Dura Ace.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks all. 

I know a lot of it has to do with personal preference (and some nostalgia), but I can say that I liked the hood feel more than Force11 or Dura-Ace, I'm not a fan of the Shimano moving brake lever and the weight of DA (which was my plan B) with an Ultegra cassette is about the same as Chorus. 

I thought now would be the best time to swap as I wanted to go to 11 to nix some of the big gear spacing in my current set-up and had the blessings of Mrs. Merc to do a full grupo. Besides, I think it'll make my 'velo ooze that much more understated sexy (you know, in that reserved Canadian crossed with Italian machismo kind of way  ).

Now I just can't wait to get the bike all put together...


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Whole lotta black boxes with blue trim showed up at my place yesterday...

Dunno why, but all of a sudden Right Said Fred keeps running through my head....


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm too sexy for my Ergo, too sexy for my Ergo, no way I'm letting her go...


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

headloss said:


> I'm too sexy for my Ergo, too sexy for my Ergo, no way I'm letting her go...


It's my 'nolo, ya know what I mean, and it does its little turn on the asphalt...


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, the conversion has started. My Zondas now have the proper freehub body and are wearing an 11 sprocket cassette. Old cranks are out, BB cups will come out tonight and then in goes the Chorus cups and crank. Brakes and derailleurs will be next and the brifters and cables will be last.

I must say, though....dang the Campy splines are deep....no wonder you never hear about chewed up FH bodies with them


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Since you are new to the family I'll make an exception this one time. Please don't use the "B" word ever again. They are shifters.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> Since you are new to the family I'll make an exception this one time. Please don't use the "B" word ever again. They are shifters.


brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Opus51569 said:


> brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter brifter


Your neck is looking nice and ERGO at the moment... why don't you step a little bit closer.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Michael I'm sorry, so so sorry, I used the B word.

Don't worry Fredo, I'll look after you. :ihih:


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, I just got a PM from headloss and bikerjulio inviting me to go fishing out on their boat tomorrow. 

This is gonna be great! :thumbsup:


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Opus51569 said:


> Hey, I just got a PM from headloss and bikerjulio inviting me to go fishing out on their boat tomorrow.
> 
> This is gonna be great! :thumbsup:


Well... someone needs to bring the reels!!!

<img src="https://www.anekarayapancing.com/product/636-large/shimano-ultegra.jpg">


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> Hey, I just got a PM from headloss and bikerjulio inviting me to go fishing out on their boat tomorrow.
> 
> This is gonna be great! :thumbsup:


Lake Tahoe is lovely this time of year. We meet up at my cottage.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Hehehe...my apologies Don Julio, I'm new to da Family and am still learning. The Ergos will be the last piece installed. 

The crank is now in (other than having to find the right Loctite, dang they are sweet to install vs. so many other brands!). Brakes or derailleurs will be tonight.

If all goes well, I may be riding the reborn bike this weekend


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Been over to the dark side myself - DA and Red - now live with Chorus 11 and will never go back. You can't fake quality & Campy has that figured out - not the greatest customer service here in the USA, but from a pure product point of view, I think it's simply the best. Best of luck to you-


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Agreed about the Shimano shift lever and the 2 dimensional movement. It just has a really odd feeling.

One major point for me, but I rarely see mentioned by others, is that the all the chain movements during shifting for Campagnolo move in the same direction as the driving lever. I don't think in terms of upshift/downshift per se. I tend to visualize where I want the chain to move for what I want to do.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Crank install is done, Ergos are on with a new hood on one side (for color) the other is nekkid as I run the last of the cables. Brakes are on and initially set up, both derailleurs are on but not set up...cable is run to the rear and I've got inner housing installed to guide the internal routing of the new cable to the front. Horn switch is located and cable is ready to be "buried" in the wrap with the control cables.

One more good evening to finish the derailleurs, get the chain on and re-wrap the bars and I should be ready to get out and do a shake-down ride or two....if not, then Saturday morning will finish things off


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

All together now  Shake-down ride went beautifully....no tweaking needed. I'm a convert now for sure


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice! Welcome to the world of Campy.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

MercRidnMike said:


> I'm a convert now for sure


Yeah... you'd have to rip those shifters from my cold lifeless hands. Love me some ergos. 

Nice cockpit... all that stuff on the saddle would drive me nutso while riding.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

headloss said:


> Yeah... you'd have to rip those shifters from my cold lifeless hands. Love me some ergos.
> 
> Nice cockpit... all that stuff on the saddle would drive me nutso while riding.


The wing takes a bit of time to get used to, but with the clip-ons in place, it handles the long haul nicely and the wing vanishes into the hole in the air behind you. It is a lot nicer than a hydration pack, that's for sure.

When I am rich and famous and have some deep dish wheels, it'll look like a TT/Tri set-up...for now, though, I'm just basking in the glow


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Minor update....here's how it looks all gussied up for the Ride to Conquer Cancer this coming weekend. Tighter fitting bag and the clip ons added....overall, I really like the look and as I get more and more used to the shifting (still occasionally hitting the thumbie when rolling to a stop at a red light) I like it that much more. I don't think I've ever had such positive front shifting.

Anyway.... here's the eye candy


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I too am new to the fam! 

Earlier this year I built up my Dad's 30 year old Cuevas steel frame with a mix of Athena and Chorus and because of how supremely awesome it is, I'm almost done converting my carbon bike from SRAM to full Chorus. I just need to put on my chain and tune it up. 

I'll never use anything else from this point on. Campy is truly amazing!


----------

